# new to walleye?



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

I usually fish largemouth bass. Just starting to get into walleye. I am having a hard time changing gears from casting to shore with spinnerbaits and cranks to jigging.

Any suggestions for jig setups? I have heard people talk of Lindy rigs, I know it is a weight and a hook, anything special included in this?

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Lindy rigs.....they are a leader with a hook and some beads then a spinner blade.

They are also called worm harness, little joe spinners.

You can bait them with a minnow, leech or crawler. They work great for a trolling, drifting or jigging. It is a little "faster" presentation than a jig.

But if you are getting started the best thing is a lead head jigs in a variety of colors, power bait in a variety of colors (3" grub is what I like), and then some crawlers or leeches or what ever they are biting on. The just find good structure and sit on top by anchor or drift across the structure with the jig.

Good luck.

Chuck


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Go fish Devils Lake and you can fish the walleyes as if they were bass.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think the key is to identify where you want to fish.

Are you looking to fish rivers, reservoirs, natural lakes? Any bodies of water in particular are you looking to fish? Each body of water will have certain tactics that typically work better than others.

There's plenty of reading available in the Walleye Fishing Section as well:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/walleye-fishing/


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Link to Favorite Walleye Baits


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The Lindner/In-Fisherman Handbook series on Walleye entitled "Walleye Wisdom" will help you out a lot. It is a bit old but it gives you a good idea as to the What, When, Where and How of Walleye Fishing. There's a number of them on half.com, many are ridiculously cheap ($1).

Also, the Dick Sternberg's series has a good beginner's book simply called "Walleye" published in 1996. He produces a good series overall, with a number of pictorials. I read 7 or 8 of them as I was really getting into fishing about 10 years ago. They are also on Half.com for $2-$10.

Good luck!


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

A true lindy rig is slip sinker with a stop about three four feet from a plain hook with a minnnow leach or crawler. It is best fished very slowly by either wind drifting or very slow trowling. If you are not fishing a real rocky spot it it one of my favorite ways to fish them.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

wyogoose said:


> A true lindy rig is slip sinker with a stop about three four feet from a plain hook with a minnnow leach or crawler. It is best fished very slowly by either wind drifting or very slow trowling. If you are not fishing a real rocky spot it it one of my favorite ways to fish them.


Roger That!

There is no spinner on a lindy rig.


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

I picked up a bunch of lindy rig equipment today. hope to try it out tomorrow.

thanks for all the advice. :thumb:


----------

